# Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2008



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

Tópico de seguimento especial da chegada do general Inverno a vários países da Europa com a chegada de frentes frias com ar do Ártico. Previsão de Frio, Neve, Vento e trovoadas no que segundo meteorologistas alemães pode ser o evento meteorológico mais espectacular desde a depressão Kyril de Janeiro de 2007. A chegada em grande do Inverno com "trompetes e timbales", afirma o Serviço de Meteorologia Alemão (DWD) 
















(c) Der erste Schneemann von Emely und Benjy aus Marienberg




> *Warnung vor blitzartigem Wintereinbruch*
> Es könnte das spektakulärste Wetterereignis seit dem Orkan Kyril werden: Laut Meteorologen lässt am Wochenende der Winter in Deutschland "so richtig die Post abgehen". Die Temperaturen stürzen in den Keller. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit sollen die Straßen von Nord nach Süd zu schneebedeckten Fahrbahnen werden.
> http://www.stern.de/panorama/:Wetter-Umsturz-Warnung-Wintereinbruch/646287.html#
> 
> Tradução automática





*Webcams*

*Alemanha*


http://www.globocam.de/service/intern/webcams/index.php3
http://wetter.rzbd.haw-hamburg.de/php/bilder.php
http://www.k-zeitler.privat.t-online.de/
http://www.oberhofonline.de/webcam/eingang.jpg
http://www.dorum-online.de/ferienland/webcam/webcam.php
http://www.germanlloyd.org/webcam/webcamsued.html
http://www.harztourist.de/brockencam.asp
http://www.webcam.rennsteig-travel.de/
http://www.sei-gmbh.com/nptw1_wwwroot/webcam/webcam.asp
http://www.synergetikwelt.de/grevenhagen_webcam.html
http://www.sauerlandcams.de/
http://www.haus-astenblick.de/webcam.jpg 
http://www.oberwald.ch/webcam.jpg
http://www.ferien-im-obergoms.ch/webcam/webcam.jpg
http://www.binntal-bilder.ch/webcam/image.jpg
http://www.golf-source-du-rhone.ch/livecam/gsdr_livecam00001.jpg
http://194.150.249.195/~wette3/cgi-bin/archiv/fiesch/webcam.cgi?func=bild
http://bien.bi.funpic.de/Bilder/Schnee.jpg
http://www.blick-auf-bischofsgruen.de/
http://www.webcam.bischofsgruen.de/marktplatzcam.jpg
http://www.sommerrodelbahn-ochsenkopf.de/Webcam/webcam.html
http://www.kreuzbergbier.de/content/kb_webcam.html
http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large

*Noruega*

http://www.romsdal.com/info/content/camera
http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/nrk_sogn_og_fjordane/1.149571
http://www.smallsoft.com/klima/Klimadat.htm
http://www.rbnett.no/section/WEBCAM/1615&WID=16
http://www.floibanen.de/visartikkel.asp?art=180
http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/nrk_sogn_og_fjordane/1.902031
http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/hordaland/1.1095107
http://pogostick.net/~rstorvik/wpics/currpic.jpg


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Nov 2008 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Hoje, faria todo o sentido que as Agências de Viagens  surgissem com uma  publicidade agressiva ,especificada e 
que anunciassem , desde já ," se és maluquinho pelo frio,vento e neve,
vem ao Báltico este fim de semana.
Vem  a Vilnius, Talin e S.Petersburgo e traz um amigo também:






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois , é só ter dinheiro.
Eu não tenho.
Se tivessse, iria concerteza assistir  ao 1º festival de Inverno na Europa.
Mas como a temporada apenas começa,
esperarei por um mais próximo.
Mais dentro do meu "Orçamento",
ou até , quiçá?, nem ter que me deslocar  para assistir a um grande festival de Inverno nas redondezas:
-Outrora aconteceu.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Nov 2008 às 02:32)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Com escala no Noroeste/ Oeste da Noruega hoje,
para tomar um cafezinho,






[/URL][/IMG] 

aqui vamos nós de partida para nova corrida , nova viagem , a correr atrás do 1º Festival de Inverno.


----------



## mocha (21 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

ontem recebi um email da minha tia que disse, que na tv (alemã) estavam a alertar para o frio e neve a partir de hoje


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2008 às 10:30)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Previsão de quantidade de neve acumulada para os próximos dias na Europa:











Um destaque para a quantidade de neve que vai cair nos Alpes nos próximos 3 dias!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2008 às 10:44)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Absolutamente espetacular aquilo que irá passar nos próximos 5 dias na Europa, vai arrrefecer bem


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Nov 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Para já ,há a assinalar o forte vento de norte a Oeste da Noruega com rajadas de mais de 100 Km/h e de Noroeste no Reino Unido e no Benelux.
Imaginem a sensação térmica nas belas praias do oeste norueguês e do norte escocês:






[/URL][/IMG] 

Isto será só o começo da actividade intensa prevista para este fim de semana em muita  da Europa não só do Norte/ Nordeste mas também Central .
Cá estaremos para relatar de lá longe aquilo que não nos importaria que ocorresse por cá...


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Talin, capital da Estónia, a levar com um grande carregamento de neve.
Penso ser a única capital europeia que está coberta de neve neste momento.






Massa de ar frio no Nordeste Europeu:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

E não é só o frio que vai haver

Aviso do Estofex para hoje


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Já vai nevando bem nalguns locais

Harzgerode, 400m, meio dia









Berlim, esta manhã









Ruppach-Goldhausen


----------



## ACalado (21 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Este tópico põem-me doente 

mais uma

Andermatt-suiça






E eu aqui com 15ºc


----------



## filipept (21 Nov 2008 às 13:47)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Zurich já está com chuva e vento forte, pelas previsões começara a nevar lá mais para a noite. Podem ver aqui:

http://cam.switch.ch/

(Nota-se na camara o vento forte, e se a rodarem toda para a direita e para cima podem ver a estação metereológica)


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

É agora a vez de Copenhaga levar com a neve!
É a 2ª capital europeia a ser afectada.

Há instantes: Aeroporto de Copenhaga!






Em Berlim caíram uns flocos de manhã, mas até ao momento não caiu mais nada.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Este tópico põem-me doente
> 
> mais uma
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, não me importava nada de estar ai!De facto vai ser uma entrada em grande do Inverno por essas paragens...que inveja....

Pode ser que para a semana que vem  e já a partir de 2ª feira nos calhe qualquer migalhita com dias frios e queda de neve nas terras altas...a meu ver será uma situação com mais potencial do que a  Gertrudes...Afinal já estamos em Novembro!


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Belas fotos

Pode ser que para semana seja a nossa vez


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Este tópico põem-me doente
> 
> mais uma
> 
> ...




É preciso calma e paciência, depois vem isto 








Já não falta muito


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Num monte a 869m em Reutlingen/Baden-Württemberg , sul da Alemanha.


----------



## storm (21 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Que belas imagens, no video o vento esta a rugir muito bem 

Temos de ter calma e paciência para mais um fiasco


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 02:39)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa - Depressões Hannah & Gabriela - Nov 2008*

Aeroporto do Luxemburgo:


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Nov 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Mais de meia Europa já está coberta de neve.






[/URL][/IMG]

E o que ainda aí vem para muitas dessas regiões.
Já não há dúvidas que esta entrada do frio com precipitações na Europa está a ser muito vigorosa.
Queria ser agora um berlinense...


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Uma webcam em Imbringen, Luxemburgo









http://comnet.pt.lu/webcam32.html


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Algumas imagens actuais de cidades Europeias:

Berna (Suíça):





La Chaux-de-Fonds - Neuchatel  (Suíça):





Zurique (Suíça):





Estocolmo (Suécia):





Salzburgo (Áustria):





Innsbruck (Áustria):





Berlim (Alemanha):





Munique (Alemanha):





Praga (Republica Checa):






E isto são só os centros urbanos, quase todos situados a menos de 500m de altitude. Porque a mais de 500m de altitude, há imagens de webcams que são um sonho...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

E a anomalia continua.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

*SUÍÇA*



> *Hiver: plusieurs tronçons des Chemins de fer rhétiques sont coupés*
> 
> L'hiver est arrivé dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi, accompagné de la tempête "Gabriela". Les Grisons ont été particulièrement touchés avec des perturbations des réseaux routier et ferroviaire.
> 
> ...



Fonte
*
Algumas imagens de Arosa e de localidades nos Grisons:*

Arosa: A estação meteorológica de Arosa acumulou 41cm de neve das 7h de ontem às 7h de hoje. 









Aeroporto de Samedan:





Engandin Airport:





San Bernardino:





St. Moritz:


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*



AnDré disse:


> *SUÍÇA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fico doente doente 
comparado com isso parece que estou no Brasil


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

*Herford - Germany*









Tony Richards
A street in Northern Germany taken at 7:30 am - 22 November 2008

Estas imagens corroem-me por dentro...


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Que inveja


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*



spiritmind disse:


> fico doente doente
> comparado com isso parece que estou no Brasil



Tinha acabado de escrever que estas imagens me corroem por dentro.
E pensar que estou com 20ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Imagens espetaculares pessoal 

Que arrefeçam bem, que bem quentes têm andado.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*



> *THE DEEP FREEZE AS ARCTIC SNOWS SWEEP IN*
> 
> BLIZZARDS battered the north of Britain yesterday as temperatures fell to minus 4C – colder than Siberia.
> 
> ...







Fonte

----------------------

*Reino Unido. Metade congelado, metade morno.*
http://news.sky.com/sky-news/app/fl...s/latest/flash/arcticblast_francis_211108.flv


----------



## storm (22 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Nem a neve quer nada com o nosso país, este topico é doentio, mas estas imagens são um regalo para os olhos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

A partir de quarta-feira as temperaturas deverão descer de forma significativa, para nosso agrado.


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Mais umas



*Schiffdorf (Saxónia)*
(c) Wolfgang de Bremerhaven






















*Montanhas de Ore, entre a Alemanha e Rep.Checa *
(c) Paulo Teixeira










































*Bielefeld*
(c)  Sebastian



























*Osnabrueck*
(c) Jens W Unterbiberg


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

E agora já mais de metade da Europa está geladinha.
Eis as temperaturas hoje das 06 .






[/URL][/IMG]

Com estas temperaturas toda a neve caída não vai ainda desaparecer.
Boa 1ª investida do senhor general Inverno.
Esperemos que ele seja generoso em situações vindouras para regiões que agora não visitou...


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*



nimboestrato disse:


> E agora já mais de metade da Europa está geladinha.
> Eis as temperaturas hoje das 06 .
> 
> 
> ...



pois é mas no mar do norte 7Cº mesmo no meio da entrada polar...
o sr genereal inverno visitarnos-á  no fim de semana da restauração da independencia ( restauração do fim da dependecia do verao)


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Boas
Aqui deixo estas duas fotos que uma amiga minha me mandou da Áustria mais concretamente da zona de Markt Piesting


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

A neve embeleza as cidades, até de noite...

Mais alguns locais:

Frankfurt:





Lucerne:





Munique:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

*La tempête Gabriela provoque des intempéries meurtrières à travers l'Europe* 

La tempête "Gabriela" a provoqué de nombreuses intempéries venteuses et neige à travers l'Europe ces dernières 48 h. On déplore la mort de 8 personnes.
En Italie, les vents ont fait des victimes et de dégâts matériels. Un lycéen est mort et une vingtaine d'autres personnes ont été blessées lorsque le plafond d'un lycée s'est écroulé dans la banlieue de Turin, dans le nord de l'Italie. Une jeune femme est par ailleurs morte en Sardaigne, à Cagliari, après être tombée d'un scooter, toujours en raison du vent. Toute la péninsule est touchée par une vague de froid accompagnée de vents forts qui ont perturbé la navigation, endommagé des embarcations et provoqué des chutes d'arbres. A Palerme, en Sicile, le vent a fait tomber un homme du toit de son immeuble où il était monté pour régler l'antenne. En Calabre, dans le sud de l'Italie, une femme a été légèrement blessée lorsqu'un lampadaire est tombé sur sa voiture.
Un vol d'Alitalia qui devait atterrir à Brindisi, dans les Pouilles, a été dérouté sur Bari en raison des rafales de vent sur l'aéroport où était prévue initialement son arrivée.     
Les liaisons maritimes ont été fortement perturbées et un navire effectuant le trajet Palerme-Gênes a été contraint après plus de 100 km à retourner dans son port d'attache, la mer déchaînée empêchant la navigation.Des îles dans le golfe de Naples ont des difficultés à maintenir les liaisons avec le continent tandis que l'archipel des éoliennes, face à la Sicile, est totalement isolé en raison du mauvais temps.      
En Allemagne, c'est une véritable tempête de neige qui a touché une partie du pays. Le nord a été touché par des chutes de neige qui ont laissé une quinzaine de centimètres sur la région de Hambourg et dans le secteur de Schleswig-Holstein. Dans la région de Thuringe, c’est une véritable tempête de neige avec des vents de 100 km/h qui ont soufflé, on a relevé une dizaine de centimètres de neige. De nombreux automobilistes ont été bloqués sur les routes. Deux personnes sont mortes sur les routes verglacées
En Autriche, quatre personnes sont décédées à la suite d'accidents dus à la neige et au verglas. De nombreuses routes ont été rendues impraticables. En montagne, le danger d'avalanches est important.
Aux Pays-Bas, trois personnes ont perdu la vie dans des accidents de la route, également dus à la neige et au verglas, selon la police.
En Suisse, de forts vents ont été relevés en altitude. Les plus hautes valeurs ont été mesurées au Saentis (SG) et au Corvatsch (GR), avec des vents enregistrés à 130 km/h.
En Scandinavie, la tempête a provoqué de forte chutes de neige. L'aéroport de Stockholm a dû être fermé durant 2 heure en raison des fortes bourrasques de vent.
La Roumanie, la Bulgarie, la Grèce et même la Turquie ont également été fortement affectés par la neige et le vent.
Cet événement a également touché la France. Quelques 6.000 foyers restaient privés d'électricité dans la région de Fayence, dans le Nord-Est du Var, après une série de coupures dans la nuit. Jusqu'à 30.000 foyers ont été privés d'électricité au plus fort des événements
Les coupures sont survenues sur des lignes moyenne tension de 20.000 volts touchées par des chutes de branches d'arbres et des arbres.
Une petite tornade s'est abattue à l'Est de Marseille et a fait des dégâts importants. La toiture de la façade Est du Pharo a été soufflée et des vitres ont été brisées. D'autre part, une tribune du stade de le Cesne à Mazargues, là où joue la réserve de l'OM (CFA2), a été soufflée par cette même tempête qui s'est abattue sur la ville cette nuit.
A la Ciotat,  la base nautique a été très touchée. Le parc de bateaux de la Société des régates ciotadennnes (SRC) compte au moins une vingtaine d'embarcations endommagées et a perdu l'ensemble de ses sept catamarans, tous irréparables selon les premiers constats de ce matin.
Selon la SNCF, les fortes bourrasques pourraient être à l'origine de l'arrachement d'une caténaire sur plusieurs centaines de mètres dans le Var entre Puget-Ville et Carnoules (Var). Près de 700 voyageurs étaient restés bloqués durant plus de quatre heures.

Fonte: Catastrophes


----------



## iceworld (25 Nov 2008 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Chegada do Inverno Europa-Depressões Hannah/Gabrijela/Irmela - Nov 2*

Seis comunidades autónomas espanholas em alerta



http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Seis+comunidades+autonomas+espanholas+em+alerta.htm


----------

